# door closer pop-up



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

I have an air compresser and a pneumatic door closer the end of it is off so air can go in i have some attachments to the compresser a thin long one and a blue plastic cone i would like to know how to attach the compresser to it without welding the closer is made of steel and i was also wondering could i use hot glue to put the compresser tube on the vent and i think it would inturn act as a safety mech as it pops off under too much presser


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

My advice is "don't do it!". As cheap as cylinders are, you are better off buying a pneumatic cylinder than trying to rig something up. Do you really want to worry about safety??


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

That "safety" measure you mention will put an eye out or cause serious damage. A live whipping compressed air line can knock out a tooth or eye, or worse.... be careful...My advice is to use commercial grade pneumatic parts for your projects. Too much pressure can cause those door springs to burst sending metal shards flying in every direction. Hot glue will not work as a method to keep an air line in a fixed position under pressure.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

Pneumatics cylinders are not that more expensive then those door closers. Look on ebay. I get my cylinders there all the time. I have seen some for less then $10. Plus you're going to spend more time and money trying to make it work the way you want then if you did it right the first time. So I say, do it right and know it will work and you will also have peace of mind knowing it won't hurt someone.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Absolutely!
I have a simple pop up that I spent $$$$ trying to work around comercial pneumatics because I thought they were too expensive. I could have done it right the first time for less money if I had known how reasonable they were...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with everyone else. buy a cheap pneumatic cylinder from ebay. You then eliminate the risk of a potential grenade or spear launcher if the pressure is too high, plus you'll save a bundle in the long run. I've seen door closers explode, and I've seen them shoot the metal rod out of them. Not fun at all.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I was faced with the same problem (see my "window slammer help") post and decided, with the help of other forum members, NOT to hack a door closer to make my prop work. Those things can do some serious bodily damage to you and whoever else is in the area if they fail. Would you make a pneumatic spear and shoot it at ToT's? Just buy a real cylinder. By the time it's all said and done the real thing and the hacked door closer cost about the same.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've found the best prices on cylinders at http://www.automationdirect.com/adc/Shopping/Catalog/Pneumatic_Components/Pneumatic_Air_Cylinders/Pneumatic_Cylinders_-_A-Series_%28SS,_Round_Body,_Non-repairable%29
Great prices and quick shipping. At their prices, it's not worth my time and effort to have a cylinder that I'm not completely confident in. I'd spend almost as much making my own and still have an inferior cylinder.


----------



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

halstaff said:


> I've found the best prices on cylinders at http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...s_-_A-Series_(SS,_Round_Body,_Non-repairable)
> Great prices and quick shipping. At their prices, it's not worth my time and effort to have a cylinder that I'm not completely confident in. I'd spend almost as much making my own and still have an inferior cylinder.


Thanks for the link. Most times I get my cylinders from ebay, but if I need a specific cylinder in a hurry, I know where to look.


----------

